# Arto Gl Garage Fittings



## rothierovers

We have recently swopped our 2007 Autotrail Tracker for a 2004 Arto GL. Does anyone have any advice about how best to safely stow our two bikes in the garage. I am very reluctant to do anything involving drilling holes in the body as I do not want to increase the chances of allowing damp to penetrate. I may be being over cautious in this respect. The garage has a wooden strip at the rear to which something could be attached. Advice would be appreciated.


----------



## coppo

We tie ours down in the garage on the fixings which slide along runners, had a bike rack on the last MH, but this way is much better, providing you have enough room for the bikes and your other clutter that is.

Paul.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

The walls of your Arto will be double skinned aluminium so a few holes inside will not hurt BUT make sure the screws are no longer than the styrofoam in between the skins, a self tapping screw punctures the skin OK.

We have a Niesmann Flair and I have made a bracket to hold our tandem in the boot, with the tandem being longer than solos I have to take the front wheel out so I have made a fitting with a quick release front wheel skewer and then fastened this to the side wall and then just fasten the handlebars back to the wall of the garage.

The other way would be to use some sort of cycle rack mounted in the garage (i think fiamma do something quite expensive).

Martin


----------



## jiwawa

We have these - or similar - top and bottom in the garage and I find it easy enough to secure our folding bike to the top one with a bungee cord.


----------



## CliveMott

I am guessing that your Arto has a similar garage to our Concorde. We carry two motorbikes in our garage.
I manufactured a dual cradle from some one inch thick ply wood which is retained to the floor via the two aluminium tie down strips each side of the garage floor. In essence each bike rests on its foot rests when in the cradle and ratchet straps around the bike and through holes in the cradle hold it securely in position.


----------



## Gretchibald

There are four coach bolts in the garage floor which go right through the chassis. Remove them , put whatever bracket arrangement you want on the floor and replace the bolts through everything, that way you stress nothing.
I fitted four Horse Box D Rings, which fold down flat to the floor when not in use, strap my Piaggio scooter to these , doesn't move a mm.


----------



## nicholsong

If your 2004 Arto GL is the same as my 2003 you can lean the bikes against the spare wheel and hold in place with a ratchet strap (about 9 quid from B&Q) around both bike frames and attached to the vertical bar supporting the roof of the garage - simples.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald

Vertical bar? -- where's that then.


----------



## nicholsong

Just inside door on right, going up from plinth to roof.

Maybe it was a previous owner's mod - if so very useful and more so because you could use it for many things - I have boxes stored on the plinth reained by bungees to this bar. Or maybe it was original in 2003 and N+B cut costs in 2004.

Geoff


----------



## thegreatpan

I have the fittings from my old Arto in the shed, the side rail fittings were from an Autotrail , these are the side rails with adjustaable oisition tie rings. I then screwed these to the garage florr, the front wheels of the bikes went in a Halfords stainless bike rack, adjusted for the two bikes we had and also screwed to the floor. A couple of staps took of the bike ok..

Drop me a PM if you're interested.


----------

